# Quality Sewing Presser Feet for a Singer that are inexpensive? Good websites?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone know where to get a variety of presser feet for a Singer Sewing Machine? I'm looking over Ebay but I know there have to some gems out there that sell incredible feet in sets or individually.


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Have u checked amazon?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 13, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Have u checked amazon?


	I'm pining for an official set from Singer that's just 30 something on there. Problem is that is ships from Amazon in 1-2 months of ordering! Waaawaaa!


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Waaaaaa!!??? Where is it coming from? Narnia!!????


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 13, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Waaaaaa!!??? Where is it coming from? Narnia!!????


	Yeah sucks. I need a swimsuit made now, not later lol.


----------

